# Carburetor Rebuild Service???



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

I am looking for someone to retore my carburetor. I want it replated and rebuilt. 
Thanks in advance for any replies, Brian


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Cliff Ruggles. but only if you have some time to wait several months, he is extremely busy. 
Russ


----------



## advag (Jan 17, 2012)

Try this guy. 
Welcome to Vintage Musclecar Parts Professional Carburetor Restoration Service

Guys from team chevelle recommend him a lot. Rick Nelson who is working on my LS6 only uses him and my carb will going to him.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

wvmtnman said:


> I am looking for someone to retore my carburetor. I want it replated and rebuilt.
> Thanks in advance for any replies, Brian


the old carb doctor. nebo, north carolina. top shelf work. has ad in hemmings. did a beautiful job on my afb. runs great , looks like brand new. 1-800-945-CARB


----------

